# new foster kitten



## Laura (Dec 23, 2010)

testing to see if i can post a picture...


I DID IT!! i have no clue how!

Ok,, now to take more tort pics!! whoot whoot!!
oh, and the kitten is my foster baby.. but I may fail as a foster mommy this time around..
meaning... I may keep him! 
He needs a name tho...


----------



## abra (Dec 23, 2010)

Aw! I would name him Lenny. Just because it randomly popped into my head  I tend to do that...I was hungry when I named my cat Nugget


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2010)

I had a little male kitty that looked exactly like your foster. We named HIM Scary Alice. I loved the name and it seemed to fit him, however, because he was a manx with no tail, we started calling him Cubby (bear cub) and that stuck.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 23, 2010)

I had a cat that looked just like that we named him Toblerone, Tobi for short, after the chocolate. He looks like a mini toblerone to me


----------



## Isa (Dec 23, 2010)

What a cute little kitten


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 23, 2010)

I think a story on how or why he's a foster kitty would be much more interesting than what to name him...


----------



## Laura (Dec 23, 2010)

He was found at a Apt complex, with a sibling who was not well... sibling did not make it out of the Vet office.. I was called to pick this one up and take to the shelter.. 
He was too small/young to put up for adoption and needed more time. If I left him at the shelter, he would be exposed to over crowded conditions and get sick, so he came home with me. I have fosterd over 30 kittens for them the last few years, but due to all my personal loss this year. i wasnt doing it... I felt it was time. I thought he needed a buddy, and the vet called the next day with another drop off.. I took him home too.. and sadly he didnt make it.. That tore my heart out.. He looked a lot like Gizmo, the one i lost in Jan. I knew why i wasnt fostering..... this guy got sick.. but I got him thru it.. TLC. So now.. he has his appt to be neutered.. and they asked me if I was taking him home or leaving him there to be adopted after his surgery... Im not 100% sure yet,, but if I name him, and my heart gets sad deciding to say goodbye... he might come home with me after hsi surgery and with adoption paperwork all filled out!
So,, now you know!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 23, 2010)

Laura said:


> He was found at a Apt complex, with a sibling who was not well... sibling did not make it out of the Vet office.. I was called to pick this one up and take to the shelter..
> He was too small/young to put up for adoption and needed more time. If I left him at the shelter, he would be exposed to over crowded conditions and get sick, so he came home with me. I have fosterd over 30 kittens for them the last few years, but due to all my personal loss this year. i wasnt doing it... I felt it was time. I thought he needed a buddy, and the vet called the next day with another drop off.. I took him home too.. and sadly he didnt make it.. That tore my heart out.. He looked a lot like Gizmo, the one i lost in Jan. I knew why i wasnt fostering..... this guy got sick.. but I got him thru it.. TLC. So now.. he has his appt to be neutered.. and they asked me if I was taking him home or leaving him there to be adopted after his surgery... Im not 100% sure yet,, but if I name him, and my heart gets sad deciding to say goodbye... he might come home with me after hsi surgery and with adoption paperwork all filled out!
> So,, now you know!



So where's your picture? 
That's a great story...there's no end to the heartbreak of caring for animals. But at the other end of the spectrum your heart soars when they make it. I have fostered many kittens, but Big Bubba didn't like babies and always had to teach them manners...sometimes not very patiently...


----------



## Laura (Dec 23, 2010)

my picture? Its in the show yourself and a few others.. different computer.. so i dont have any on here...got to go to Facebook!

maggie... i just reposted.. its the Yosemite Jaguar post....


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 23, 2010)

He is a cutie!! What about Smokey or Jack as in Jack Sparrow? I love those movies! We are not very original one cat is Henry the other is Baby Kitty, except he is not a baby anymore.


----------



## Candy (Dec 24, 2010)

He's adorable. I'm sorry to hear about the other ones, but at least this one has you and that makes for one lucky kitty.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 25, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 26, 2010)

He's adorable. Good luck! I hope he grows big and strong and finds a loving home.


----------

